# LocoYokel - Born in a Barn



## LocoYokel (Mar 15, 2017)

( I am backing up a bit here in an edit so folks can know a bit more about me n mine.  I also started a kindling thread so my journal isn't all rabbit... 
Born and raised in North Idaho, third generation, I am a true Yokel.  I will be 55 this fall and have no kids of mine own but DH has 3 from his previous.  Alas, they live too far for me to spoil grandbabes but... my neighbor was kind enough to have a couple for me!  So I am auntT (TJ, or Tami Jo here).  The oldest just turned seven in Feb and is my #1 farmhand! Her brother isn't quite 2 yet and is absolutely in thrall with the chickens, not so much with my 3 small dogs .  Gonna work on that this summer! 
Being raised on farms and small ranches I have always been around livestock, except sheep.  I can raise a bummer lamb but that is as far as my experience goes.  Now that I have seen, and read about, @norseofcourse's Icelandics.... 
Which brings me to: I only have about a 1/4 acre to work with!  I moved here 20 years ago to care for my elderly mentally handicapped cousin.  Sadly she passed 3 years ago. We are in the county tho so I can have my chickens and rabbits.  Two mini-goats came and went also.  
The current herds are 8 black sex-links, 3 does and 1 buck (meat type) rabbits, 3 rather yappy small dogs, 1 dat (cat that thinks he's a dog), 2 noisy fishtanks, a noisier lionhead buck house rabbit, THE super sweetest Chinchilla and a husband who is not always patient but is one helluva carpenter!
I only work occasionally, refurbishing rentals and resales, but don't count me out if you don't  see me post for a while, I am just lurking.... I do that.    I like that I am home mostly but when there is work it's Getter' Done time!  
Hello Spring!

Am just lovin' it here at BYH!
Thanks for tunin' in... 

End of Edit, finally)








Since I have no idea where to start guess I'll just jump right to the good stuff and fill in the rest later.
My doe Tilda was due yesterday, 3/13/17, and had shown absolutely no signs of nest building or pulling fur. This is her second litter and with her first she had started arranging her hay and pulling fur 4 days prior to kindling. Being the "Other Mother" I took it upon myself to do some research on fur pulling. (Tilda said I was a worry wart and to just let her handle it.)  The first site I picked on my search was BYH. Within ten minutes I had my answer and within the hour I was signed up. 
Being raised on farms and ranches where we grew most of our own food I am familiar with most types of farm animals and pets however questions always come up... like how long before kindling will a doe start pulling fur?  Except for two litters last fall it has been almost 10 years since I have raised rabbits.
Getting back to Tilda, she was just giving me dirty looks and not speaking to me by 2 am. I was checking her every two hours due to the cold weather... I finally gave up, deciding day 32 just might be her day and went to bed.
Imagine my surprise when I went out at 8 to give the hens their scratch and there was a huge furball and 7 baby bunz in the box (8 actually but 1 did not make it). All are fat little squirmies so it seems her milk is in and she is doing everything right...
SEE! I just KNEW she could handle it!!
(Here is my Tilda, it was too cold and wet to get baby pics today.)




Now if Suki would just kindle, she was due yesterday too... and off to the barn I go!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice title, "Born in a Barn", I like it!
Pretty doe with decent litter.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 15, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Nice title, "Born in a Barn", I like it!
> Pretty doe with decent litter.


Thank you Pastor Dave. I was told she is a Creme D'Argent X but the man I got her from was unsure with what, maybe Checkered Giant. I'd like to have more like her, she seems to be a great momma and throws large kits, even without my help...


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2017)

Congrats on your new litter and hope the one to come is as successful.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 18, 2017)

Captain's Log: Stardate/Earth 03.17.17   
Mothership Suki is now four days overdue.  Routine sweeps have been upgraded to every two hours and full alert is in effect for the next forty-eight hours. 
We have received no communication regarding the mission being aborted however this could be the case. Her maiden voyage ended in loss of all crew and this is her second run. 
Fleet Command has issued a warning for the "Suki".This behavior from a Mothership could lead to her being decommissioned and docked.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 18, 2017)

Ah Suki, live long and prosper.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 18, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Captain's Log: Stardate/Earth 03.17.17
> Mothership Suki is now four days overdue.  Routine sweeps have been upgraded to every two hours and full alert is in effect for the next forty-eight hours.
> We have received no communication regarding the mission being aborted however this could be the case. Her maiden voyage ended in loss of all crew and this is her second run.
> Fleet Command has issued a warning for the "Suki".This behavior from a Mothership could lead to her being decommissioned and docked.
> View attachment 29533


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 18, 2017)

We don't like it, but following the three strikes rule and then cull is best management. It is best to have a good, productive breeder rather than feeding yet another one.
It is surprising how much character and personality a simple creature intended for livestock can take on. Mine are all different, but have had to follow the strikes rule.
Praying for success of Suki and all your bunnies! 
Blessings, Dave


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 18, 2017)

So... several months ago the neighbor had a friend whose kid had a rabbit and... I'm sure you know how the story ends. When she gets here I see a HUGE doe, overweight and thin coated. (I was told she was an outside rabbit.) The temps had been below freezing for over a month and they had brought her into the house even before that. The only cage I had large enuff for her is my 'holding' cage out in the barn.  I use it for quarantine, feeding out and visiting bucks so she was headed there anyway and a heat lamp and moving blankets took care of the rest. She haired right up and ready to go outside with fresh air and natural daylight. Problem: Only hutch open is way too small for her but she will have to make do for a bit...
I also asked my husband if he would build her a hutch that she would fit in... and this is what I got:



 
8.5 feet long and almost 30 inches deep, 32 inches sloping up to 36 for inside ceiling. Ventilation windows in all panels. Full wire floors with room for large resting ledges (the nest boxes will slide right under).  Paid around $20 for hinges and latches, had the wire and the lumber came from scrap piles, pallets and Craigslist's Free page. RECYCLE! It Works!
I mean like: WHAT A GUY!!  Now all three does have it made and I have two more hutches for raising young to size. 
   
Thanks to Ella!


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 18, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> We don't like it, but following the three strikes rule and then cull is best management. It is best to have a good, productive breeder rather than feeding yet another one.
> It is surprising how much character and personality a simple creature intended for livestock can take on. Mine are all different, but have had to follow the strikes rule.
> Praying for success of Suki and all your bunnies!
> Blessings, Dave


Thank you Dave, that's the rule here too.  She had 9 her first litter, out on the wire. It was late fall and even the 4 I warmed died within a day. I did see her trying to nurse them but I think that the bad start was just too much. There was never any question of trying to lay her on her back, she is not that kind rabbit. That fact also very well might have led to me misreading her at 2 weeks. (Let's not mention how out of practice I am.)  Her behavior has mirrored that of Tilda, the other doe bred on the same day, including arranging straw in her nest box. No fur pulled but my hens would be proud of her nest! 
So the options are: never bred, absorbed, aborted, false pregnancy, or waiting til the very last second just to drive the human bonkers! Did I miss any?
She will definitely get another chance if not two, due to human error.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 18, 2017)

Sounds like all you can do.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 20, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Captain's Log: Stardate/Earth 03.17.17
> Mothership Suki is now four days overdue.  Routine sweeps have been upgraded to every two hours and full alert is in effect for the next forty-eight hours.
> We have received no communication regarding the mission being aborted however this could be the case. Her maiden voyage ended in loss of all crew and this is her second run.
> Fleet Command has issued a warning for the "Suki".This behavior from a Mothership could lead to her being decommissioned and docked.
> View attachment 29533



Captain's Log: Stardate/Earth 03.20.17
The Mothership Suki is now seven days overdue from landing. Her orbit is holding steady but there is no sign of any crew.
We here at Starbase Barn are beginning to believe this was a "False Mission" sent by Fleet Command to test our reaction limits and knowledge base. I find no fault in my officers, as Captain I am fully responsible for any mission failures. 
Fleet General Pookie will be arriving from Starbase Farm in ten days to review the situation. At that time the "Suki" will be restocked and sent out for her third voyage.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 22, 2017)

I am a Bad Barn Mom.  One of my baby bunz is not prospering as well as the other 6 and I should have noticed way before now, day 9.  In my own defense I did have 5 teeth pulled two days after they were born. I managed to peek and do head counts every few days but that was about it.
I really looked today and I have two that are 4X bigger, 3 inbetweeners and another smallish one.  
Tilda's first litter was the same, of 5 there were 2 huge, 2 medium, and 1 small. She is a D'Argent/Checkered Giant and I am breeding her to a Silver Fox buck so I would suppose the size differences in one litter would be coming from the mixed genetics. That just might be a good question for the kindling thread I just started. 
Having the resources here at BYH really makes me want to learn more. Things have come a long way since I was raised on a farm and I really want to do my best for my critters.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 22, 2017)

That hutch is really really nice. I don't raise rabbits but I see a "keeper" in the builder of that hutch. What a great home he made for the bunnies.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2017)

I am enjoying your rabbits and your writing style. Love it!


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 23, 2017)

...and then she bit me! To back up a bit: I was determined to get baby bun pics today. It was warm on the back porch from the sun coming in the windows so I felt it would be safe to pull them out and put them in a box.  MInd you this was not the first time I have pulled her nest box. I also made hay racks and hung them on the back wall last week so everyone would get used to me reaching in every day or two and she doesn't mind that so much. Her striking at me had almost quit.
...back to this morning, I had everything all set up on the porch and a great plan in mind. Do the baby pics first so I don't smell like any of the other rabbits because that seems to upset her.  So what do I do? Go out and automatically do my chores. When I realized I had forgotten to take the pics I just reached right in to grab the nestbox and BAM! Right on the inside of my arm by the elbow, OUCH! Now this was first for her AND me, she has been a growler and a striker but never a biter and I have never been bit by a rabbit. (Now I can add that to my list!) Maybe she realized her babes would be gone 10 minutes instead of 2 this round? Just so glad I had on a heavy sweatshirt and long-sleeve T under, she left a good welt and a bruise. 
...anyways, at risk to life and limb, here are baby bun pics...
1. Wee one sandwich, it is second from the right.   2. Littles in the middle. 3.Biggest and littlest posed for me (center)!
   
Tilda may be ornery when she has kits but so far she is the only one having any.  Suki had a false pregnancy this time and lost all her kits the first time. We will see if Ella is actually bred next week (due the 28th). Ella is an overweight two year old bred to a first time buck. She did refuse my buck at two weeks, so I am hoping!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a male that has bit me more than once. Why do I keep him? Good question. He doesn't throw big litters, but he is my only pedigreed buck at the moment. I have been contemplating holding back a pedigreed offspring of his to replace him, but just haven't taken the measures to produce one. And, it also means I have decided to cull the sire at the appropriate time. Maybe I should just go ahead and set the plan in motion and get a little grit.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 27, 2017)

Well it has been a busy weekend around here!
My neighbor with the sheep I cared for bought a larger place about a 10 minute drive away. He has been living there for almost a year now but the pens are built and it was time to take the livestock over.  I am really going to miss them. They are not that far away but it just won't be the same as being able to walk out the door and across the road. The stress of lambing time I am NOT going to miss! (Which means I will probably be living on his couch next year when the ewe's are due! ) 
On a sadder note the wee kit of Tilda's did not make it.  That I had expected but I also lost another kit, it had somehow gotten out of the nest and with temps close to freezing at night it just didn't stand a chance.  Tilda also piddled in her nest so I had to remove it again to get them some dry bedding.  I saved as much of the old nest as I could and rebuilt with that. She has pulled more fur to tuck around them so I hope she is still feeding them.  That was Saturday  evening so later today I will take a peek... She hates me messing with her box and I don't blame her, she did a wonderful job with her first litter but that was late fall and the nights were not so bitterly cold so I didn't feel the need to check as often as I do this spring. 
Ella has settled right in after being moved to the new hutch and seems to enjoy being back outside instead of shut away in the barn. I put in her nest box Saturday and even tho no fur pulled yet she has made a cozy little spot for herself in it.  Note to self: Get her mineral block (which all the rabbits have and none seem to use ) hung up today.
pic1: New hutch in place. (By the time we got it leveled it is about a foot too tall!) pic2: Empty set up with nest box in place. pic3: Ella in her new place.
   
I am quite happy with the hay racks I made:
 
The bunz seem to like them too!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 27, 2017)

Sounds like you're doing everything just right for the difference in seasons and the nest box sanitation. I've got a doe that I have to clean up her nest box too at least once before they leave for good. Nice hay racks. Keeps it so much cleaner than the floor of the cage where I put mine. Mine had to get used to eating it and not peeing on it.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 28, 2017)

So I went out to check Tilda's kits this afternoon and found... ELLA was having hers! I was already peeking when it dawned on me she might not be done, I have never seen one of my does kindle during the day but I am sure it happens. I backed off and left her alone, she looked like she had things under control.  So proud of my pudgy ol' gal!  When I looked in tonite she had pulled a bit more fur but still not much and it is going to get down 35F.  I picked up the pulled fur that was on the wire and tucked it in, hope she adds some more and the kits make it thru the night... 
Getting back to Tilda, her kits are fat and warm and dry so she didn't abandon them when I cleaned the nest. She even seems calmer. Their little eyes were open today too! 

Thanks on the hay racks @Pastor Dave, I just took some leftover fencing wire (2"x4") folded it into a V and wired the sides. I did grind down the sharp nubbies where I clipped the fence wire so nobody would get scratched.  The holes are big enuff and the rack narrow enuff that an adult rabbit won't get it's head caught in it and kits shouldn't get hung up on it.  The drawback is it only holds nice long stem hay, that chopped up duff they sell for hay at my feed store just falls through.  Not that I am picky about hay...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 28, 2017)

My hay is just grass hay with Fescue, Red clover Timothy, and other grasses that I grow out back and my neighbor bales for me in exchange for my help baling his.
It is already long. His baler runs it between rollers that squeeze out the moisture and crimps and bends at 4" intervals. It is in the square (rectangle) bales and comes apart in flakes. My rabbits go through a flake in 2 or 3 nights.


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 28, 2017)

Went out to check baby bunz: Tilda's box is boiling, she has it almost full to the top with fur and straw and the whole thing looked like it was ready to bubble over. I wouldn't be surprised it those kits are out on the wire in the next day or two.
Ella is still in her nestbox, she is laying well forward so I hope she is not on her kits. I am not so worried about how cold it got last nite, now I am worried about her smothering them. She moved right into that nestbox as soon as it was in and used it for her own bed. Should I give her a box to lay in? Would that confuse her?
(Speaking of confused... I keep forgetting what I have posted where between this journal and my kindling thread, so if anyone is reading both don't be surprised if you see some copy/paste going on...)
Now I just need to catch her out of the nest so I can check and do a bit of cleaning if needed. I don't want to make her move out as I feel that would be sending her the wrong message.  She is so sweet: I really want her to be a good momma, a "keeper" if you will...


----------



## LocoYokel (Mar 28, 2017)

Six new bunz in the nestbox! She hasn't pulled much fur, hopefully that will change.


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 14, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Captain's Log: Stardate/Earth 03.20.17
> The Mothership Suki is now seven days overdue from landing. Her orbit is holding steady but there is no sign of any crew.
> We here at Starbase Barn are beginning to believe this was a "False Mission" sent by Fleet Command to test our reaction limits and knowledge base. I find no fault in my officers, as Captain I am fully responsible for any mission failures.
> Fleet General Pookie will be arriving from Starbase Farm in ten days to review the situation. At that time the "Suki" will be restocked and sent out for her third voyage.
> View attachment 29723



Captain's Log: Stardate/Earth o4.14.17
Mothership Suki has been restocked for her third voyage.
Due to Fleet General Pookie's tribble trouble Fleet General FurNando did the inspection and gave an "All systems go."
The "Suki" has been restationed into permanent quarters in the new fleet barn. All future flights shall now originate from those co-ordinates.


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 15, 2017)

I finally got that "hi, this is me" edit tossed into my first post on this thread, about time!  Well, at least I got a start on it, there is more... , but I still have a few more days left on a house remodel (I'll take a few pics when it is done) and time is scarce. 
I did get time to click a few pics:
    
My BSL girls. The pet/meat kits from Tilda. The litter with white kits are the Flemish Giant X Checkered Giant. They are as big at 2.5 weeks as the median size meat type 4.5 week olds.  I know bad weather has had some issues with the older kits but it will be interesting to watch the development differences between the two.  I will breed Tilda to the Flemish (Pookie, he comes visits sometimes) for her next litter. 
(... and here I go all rabbity again, HELLO Me, you have a kindling thread for this!  )


----------



## animalmom (Apr 15, 2017)

Godspeed Mothership Suki!  May your nestbox docking be successful and full of Starfleet Cadets.


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 18, 2017)

...and finally (drumroll please): I have had the last surgery on my upper gum today! It should be healed enough in 7-10 days and then I can go get my denture!  Food, I so want real food food that you CHEW!; this process has taken over 3 years and has really wore me down.  There is an ugly story behind it but I am not up to sharing it tonite! (Catch ya later on that  if anyone wants to hear.)  
Easter was very bittersweet this year. My kitty Edgrrr finally lost the battle with his respiratory disease. It was affecting the quality of his life and had been affecting his general health harshly this past winter.  He was 12 years, a rescue kitten of 8 weeks when I got him and a total nut job his whole life... a real character.  


 
RIP Edgrrr, a piece of my heart shall always be with you.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 19, 2017)

Glad you'll be able to eat real food again soon. My teeth are pretty bad too, but I still have enough to get the job done. If I had a spare 44 grand I'd spring for full implants, top and bottom. I don't want dentures. Sorry about your cat.


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 19, 2017)

@Latestarter the last thing I ever wanted was a denture. Unfortunately as a kid I had a lot of high fevers and several illnesses that caused my teeth to be weak to begin with. Having a horse try to rear over backward on me and getting a mouthful of poll did not help much either!  It knocked all 4 front teeth loose and by the time they steadied they were mule teeth.  I have had so much pain and myriad problems from my upper teeth that it is a relief to finally have them gone.   
My lowers are in ok shape and I am working hard on keeping them there! I only wish I could go the implant rout myself, I only hear great things about them. 

I am really going to miss my Edgrrr, now Borhiss is my last and he is a total dat (cat that thinks he's a dog).  I will not be getting any more kitties unless I find a barn cat candidate.  With doggie doors into the house we will see how long that may last....


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm sorry about your cat, what a beautiful coat and it's always hardest to lose the ones with a lot of character


----------



## LocoYokel (Apr 25, 2017)

...and in between rain and then more rain:
DH got the new raspberry trellis done: 
 
It looks like spring might actually come this year:
The girls want to be out grazing but we are fixing fence:
Nelson and Eddy wanted their pics taken too:   

Borhiss thought he should be in here as well:    
and Fluffy didn't want to be left out either:       (This is actually his twin brother who is a famous model on the internet, Fluffy's pics didn't turn out so well.)

The dogs think they should get their own post and since it has stopped raining, again, I need to sneak out and do some more chores.  Well... maybe one more cup of coffee!


----------



## LocoYokel (May 3, 2017)

Got me a new avatar, his name is Brooster, he is my barn rooster.  I didn't want the noise so I found this awsum new breed of bird that doesn't crow... Painted Tin breed, they don't eat or poop as much as regular chicken breeds, very easy keepers AND mute. Extremely hard to breed.  Never thought I would get all fuzzy about a silent tin rooster...  ...and it certainly never occurred to me that he might actually multiply....


----------



## greybeard (May 3, 2017)

Greybeard likes your type of humor


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 3, 2017)

I love your humor! I can tell reading your thread will be a hoot and a half!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 3, 2017)

So, will you be selling some of these guys?  I'd sure like a few of 'em myself!


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2017)

Seems you don't/won't have to worry about them escaping either. A slight disadvantage is that you won't really be able to rely on them to protect your hens from predators... Of course there are other, less noisy ways to protect against them.


----------



## LocoYokel (May 5, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> So, will you be selling some of these guys? I'd sure like a few of 'em myself!


If I could only get them to even look at the hens but... they have shown absolutely no interest in the girls. They came from TSC, perhaps check with them?



Latestarter said:


> A slight disadvantage is that you won't really be able to rely on them to protect your hens from predators...


I do have a LGC, that's a "livestock guardian cat", he hates other cats in his yard and they are the worst of the predators around here.  My LGD can't get over the fence so he makes the noise! .  Hmmm, does that make him a SGC "small guardian dog"?
Dexter Doodles: (Lhasa Apso X American Eskimo/Handsome Terrier)
 

Walked out on my back porch Wednesday and something didn't seem right so I told DH....  
Before:
After:

That's how my DH rolls, he's a real "Git 'er Done" guy, and a fantastic builder, now we just need the materials.

We knew the roof had been leaking and fixed that last fall, or so we thought... seems the water was still getting in and running inside the walls, which of course rotted out all kinds of stuff.  Probably been going on for years and it was already built with scab lumber.  It also seems the guy who built it for me didn't set the posts right and they were rotting off at ground level.  That was what felt "off", the outside wall had settled almost 2 inches lower after our last huge rainstorm.  DH thinks he can save the deck and roof but everything below and in betwixt has to go.  
How can one little porch hold so much stuff!!   Glad I didn't get chicks this year or I'd be raising them in the kitchen... which I tend to do the first week anyhow... 

Worst part is we lost the front porch last winter when the slab under it tilted due to ground heave.  I have a little step ladder to get in and out that door, soon I will be using a rope to get in and out of my house if this keeps up!


----------



## Latestarter (May 5, 2017)

good gosh! That's some re-hab work for sure! Instead of the rope, get a bigger ladder


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 5, 2017)

Your thread is a ton of fun!!    congrats on all the kits and work being done
sorry about your kitty 
-liz


----------



## LocoYokel (May 6, 2017)

WOW, had a tuff day today so came to my favorite place to be (other than the barn or camping) and just WOW!  I got to looking back through my journal and kindling thread (all 4 pages) and the support and encouragement I get here at BYH got me all teary eyed.  THANK YOU!  Not only happy to have found BYH,  I am so glad y'all enjoy my posts.   I like to write so there will be more, fair warning! Probably many more, I had to explain to DH that this is my "facebook for farmers":  He was wondering what I was doing in here so much (like I'm only on page 147 of 329 in just one of the 20 some threads I am following here, so far...) so I read him a bit from here n there... SOLD! ( I think he was actually surprised at the creds he was getting from me on all the hard work he does at home. I tell him but I guess he had to see it in writing, silly man.)  He doesn't like my PC time, not only because he doesn't use a computer but also because he thinks it a waste of time and I could be doing other things, yup, like what?  Watching TV?  I can do that in my sleep!  O, wait, I do do that in my sleep...  My PC time really helps me deal with my depression, convenient hole to hidey in and the games, O, the games!  What an everlovin' way to braindead oneself!   I quit playing the facebook games several years ago, couldn't really get anywhere without spending money by that time, and pretty much quit looking or posting on it soon after.  My feed was too full of funk/junk.  It amazes me what some folk will believe just because it has been reposted a few times . 
So PLEASE POP A TOP on the beverage of your choice BYH folk, on me, 'cause you are the bestest ever! 

(to be continued...)


----------



## LocoYokel (May 6, 2017)

(continued part 2: just popped top 5, please excuse any typos)
Gotta 'fess up about that tuff day I had... 
If you have been following the dogs wanted their own post, well... By DAWG they gonna get one! 
_*I have FLEAS!!! *_  (cover your ears kids)  *Bleepity Bleep Expletive Bleeping Expletive FLEAS!!!  *And if I got 'em then the dogs probably have them by now too... go figure... 
It has been over 12 years, 2 hard floors, and a carpet ago that I had a flea problem.  Yes, I just put new carpet in last year. No, none of my dogs have been exposed other than what may have came by the fence... and that chijuajua that actually fit through the fence...  His name was Bone, he was wearing a cut-off hoody and it took his 'crew' 5 hours to find him, from directly across the street!  I shoulda known that boy was trouble!  (kinda sounds like one of my X's, now that I think about it )  
So by 7am I was washing EVERYTHING the dogs sleep on, vacuuming EVERY corner and crevice (O, the hair, Egads the HAIR!) and spraying it all down with Lemon Extract solution as I went.  Washed all their bedding in hot water, WHAT?  My 'new' free washer is an "energy saver", so the 'hot' wash translates to less than 'warm' now . At least it has a 'spin cycle' so no more hand wringing, which is better than the last two years.   Whomever thunk that one up should be Strung Up!  At least let me choose, .  Well, the price was right...  and by 9:30 pm the dogs were even washed, if not dried.
Anyhows, it was a long day, I would have rather been mucking stalls.  NOT a house mouse, never have been, and most of the house is in boxes right now anyway.  We started the redo inside over a year ago but this rental of my folks needed to be done. They wanted to sell it, the last renters, who were supposed to buy it, left so we went to clean and paint and fell thru the bathroom floor... .  Ended up replacing not only that floor but all the foundation along that side of the house, jacking up and replacing flooring braces, restructuring interior walls and the list goes on.    I should be done with it tomorrow, I have threatened pics of this place when it got done so please keep your fingers crossed for me! 

O, them dogs...   their post is yet to come...


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 6, 2017)

sorry to hear about the fleas, good luck on the reno's


----------



## LocoYokel (May 12, 2017)

*Midnight Confessions: Vol. 1:* 
 *I am a bad barn mom.   Came home and a baby bun was loose, one of my keepers.  My hutches are inside my chicken run and the gate to the "hen pasture", aka my backyard, was closed.  After some testing I have found some of my hook-n-eye latches tend to pop right back out.  I have found open doors before on that hutch, I should have checked sooner.  My baby bunz fell over 4 feet to the ground!  Momma Ella and sibling were still in, the other 4 had already been weaned.    Got me some fixin' to do...*
* My hens hate me.  For the past month they have had free range of their new pasture, aka my backyard, instead of just a few hours out every evening.   The few days they have had to stay in their run they LOUDLY voice their displeasure and provide me with fewer eggs the following day or three.   I haven't told them yet that this will last until I get fencing up around my pool area... *
* We still have a flea problem, and my poor puppies... no live fleas on them but the previous bites are SO itchy for them.   I know, I have them too...  the dat is barely affected which is good.  I have never bathed a cat and not about to start with this one!  Borhiss may think he is a dog but nope, not going there...  Eddy and Nelson seem to be clean which I would expect on the chin, the volcanic dust he bathes in would kill them lil' bloodsuckers quick.  Nelson, however has all that super thick/long lionhead hair, and I want to bathe him about as much as Borhiss.  They live in a duplex, of which Nelson has the top floor.  I think that is helping but he is getting a summer cabin to vacation in, aka a hutch in, you guessed it!, my backyard, until I get this under control.  Poor wee wabbit!   *
* The remodel is still not finished.  No hot water makes it hard to do that final clean up.  The hot water tank got new wiring and breaker switch  so  electrician coming tomorrow to double check his work. Took my hot plate and a small kettle down today: only the tub, kitchen/bath/laundry room floors and a few windows are left.  So close...*

*O, yes, baby "keeper" is just fine.  As soon as I find my glasses we will all know if it is a Clawd or Clawdia.... maybe, not my forte but I am working on it!*




 





​


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 12, 2017)

glad it stuck around!


----------



## LocoYokel (May 24, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Captain's Log: Stardate/Earth o4.14.17
> Mothership Suki has been restocked for her third voyage.
> Due to Fleet General Pookie's tribble trouble Fleet General FurNando did the inspection and gave an "All systems go."
> The "Suki" has been stationed into permanent quarters in the new fleet barn. All future flights shall now originate from those co-ordinates.



Captain's Log: Stardate Earth 05.24.17
Starbase Barn: The Mothership Suki has once again failed in her mission. After a brief transmission on day 14 all communication was lost before her landing.
The Suki was closely examined while docked at day 27 of her mission, at which time she was found to have to have an external obstruction of debris in her rear propulsion engine.
This Captain is sure this was due to the Klingon Nation. Klingons are the most likely suspect responsible for the failure of the Suki's mission. Fleet General FurNando and the Mothership Suki herself both gave successful log reports at the time of her restocking which have been recorded here in Starbase Barn's records.
The failure of the Suki's mission shall not be taken into account at this time due to possible collusion of Klingon activity.
After removal of the debris and the fact of her new quarters having complete "galvi-net" substrate we here at Starbase Barn feel that the Suki is ready for another mission.
Starbase Barn and I, as Captain, do not recommend her decommissioning at this time due to external factors.
The Suki will be restocked and sent out again within 48 hours.

(Future transmissions for the Suki will now be posted in the Kindling Lounge, Deck 4.)


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 24, 2017)

I figured since you read mine, I should read yours.
Love your barn rooster.
I think your fish Fluffy is a Fire Mouth, a type of South American Cichlid ?
I used to have one but mine wasn't that red .
Do you have any other fish?


----------



## LocoYokel (May 25, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think your fish Fluffy is a Fire Mouth, a type of South American Cichlid ?



He sure is!  He is an only fish besides... spoiled brat kind.  Fluffy likes to eat his pellets one at a time so it actually takes longer to feed him than it takes to feed all the other inside critters. He is so aggressive and set in his ways that I can't add any other fish to his tank, even other cichlids.  
My other tank is set up but empty, as are the 12  tanks I have stored out in the shop.   Thinking of GloFish for it.  When I lived in town and couldn't have outside animals I went for "herds" of fish.  Someday I hope to have the room to get some of those tanks up and running again.


----------



## LocoYokel (May 25, 2017)

The reno is done! 

    

Now to get my yard and gardens caught up...


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 25, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> He sure is!  He is an only fish besides... spoiled brat kind.  Fluffy likes to eat his pellets one at a time so it actually takes longer to feed him than it takes to feed all the other inside critters. He is so aggressive and set in his ways that I can't add any other fish to his tank, even other cichlids.
> My other tank is set up but empty, as are the 12  tanks I have stored out in the shop.   Thinking of GloFish for it.  When I lived in town and couldn't have outside animals I went for "herds" of fish.  Someday I hope to have the room to get some of those tanks up and running again.



I used to have aquariums
Mostly SA cichlids 
Had fire mouths Jack dympseys
Green terrors jewel fish


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 25, 2017)

Wow. Love the remodel. How much of that was original? Those stairs look awesome!


----------



## LocoYokel (May 26, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I used to have aquariums
> Mostly SA cichlids
> Had fire mouths Jack dympseys
> Green terrors jewel fish


I have kept all kinds of fish, including saltwater, the cichlids are a favorite due to color and attitude!  The interaction you can get from that species fish as a pet is just amazing!  I am thinking of putting a ventilated partition wall in his tank, either to introduce new (large) fish or at the least utilize more of his/my 60 gal. tank...



dejavoodoo114 said:


> Wow. Love the remodel. How much of that was original? Those stairs look awesome!


Thank You! It was a long haul..  over a year due to the amount of damage the last renters left.  I really need to take my own 'before' pics. That area where the stairs are was solid ceiling to the kitchen and that was where the the pull-down fold-out stairs were.  Those two vaulted rooms with the closets between was all attic.  That was 40+ years ago.  (I still have the pull-down stairs, going to use them for my cabin loft.)  It had been my grampa's house 'til his passing and the first renters did that reno part  but the attic part was left undone.  Those stairs are almost as steep as the pull-down ladder, uneven tread heights and widths, AND slicker than a goat's behind in a flood...  They sure look purdy tho  

(Broke my tail bone, sprained my ankle twice and chipped a tooth on them there stairs, but I sure kept 'em purdy... the hours of taping and painting around those suckers, and all the other barn/woodwork should be my retirement!  There were a few other broken ribs, teeth, a bone or or two and various sprains occurred by others during this time. I shudder to think of what went on when renters lived in it .

 FOR SALE SIGN! ) 

Most of the rest is the same old place, just with a facelift and an extra room (12'X12') I had built on for my hair salon in the mid '80's.  It actually has never looked so nice. The newer materials out now, as well as my increased knowledge on how to utilize them, have made a vast difference.  Damn place has never been so nice... and IT"S FOR SALE! 

Wanna be my neighbor?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 26, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Wanna be my neighbor?


Not that I would mind going back to the NW! But I am not sure I could go from my size house to that one... Plus give up 32 acres, huge barn and privacy?? I think I will stick where I am at!
 This was the view from my library this winter. That burn pile is gone now. And our sick Pyr is hard to see but he is laying in the front-front lawn.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 26, 2017)

Good luck with the sale though! The house really looks great!


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 26, 2017)

WOW!! the reno looks great!!
looks like you put a lot of work into it, too bad about those beautiful stairs being deathtraps though


----------



## LocoYokel (May 26, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Not that I would mind going back to the NW! But I am not sure I could go from my size house to that one... Plus give up 32 acres, huge barn and privacy??


SOLD: can I come be your neighbor? 



dejavoodoo114 said:


> That burn pile is gone now.


Burn pile?  I see a lovely unorganized pile of parts there myself...  Hope your dog recovered.  Your view is to die for!



DwayneNLiz said:


> too bad about those beautiful stairs being deathtraps


I used to be young, back in the day...  ran up and down those things in stocking feet, it's a wonder I didn't break my neck!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 26, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> SOLD: can I come be your neighbor?



You would sure be welcome! Fair warning though, I hate the heat and bugs and humidity and bugs and constant sun and bugs. Did I mention the bugs??? I never knew there could be soo many different types of flies and wasps and hornets and bees and spiders all in the same place!!! Coming from OR/WA this state is very different. Pastures sure are nice though...

My Pyr Wesson never did recover. We were able to stop the neospora from doing more damage but he is permanently crippled. Doesn't stop him from doing his job or training his replacements though, even when we want him to take a break!


----------



## LocoYokel (May 26, 2017)

dejavoodoo114 said:


> I hate the heat and bugs and humidity and bugs and constant sun and bugs. Did I mention the bugs???


You lost me at heat, I melt when it get's over 80...


dejavoodoo114 said:


> Doesn't stop him from doing his job or training his replacements though, even when we want him to take a break!


Just goes to show you can't keep a good dog down!  I am so glad he is still able to pass on his knowledge.  Pyr's are awsum dogs.  I used to work stock for a guy who raised them. He trained his to pull a cart, first team I ever drove!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (May 26, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> You lost me at heat, I melt when it get's over 80...


Me too! Spring and Fall are my work times around here. Otherwise I hang out in my screened in porch...


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 3, 2017)

Well it is official, the certificate is on it's way...  I am PLUMB CRAZY!  Thank You* BYH Academy for the Human/Animal Addiction*.  
"BYHAHAA" has specialized classes in:

_Losing Money the Natural Way
Panic: A Recurring Condition
Sleep Deprivation: Learning to Live With It
Time Calculations for the Breeder (This course is taught in two parts, the first for human records, the second for actual animal cooperation.)
Veterinary Medicine 101: Toothpicks, Tweezers and Duct Tape_
_ Goat, Sheep, Rabbit, Chicken, and Hog Math... Advanced Degrees Available_
_Herd Nutrition: Good Weeds,When NOT to Mow _
_Advanced Engineering: The How's of Fitting Too Many Animals into a Small Space_
_Newborn Care (Two semester course: Sleep Deprivation 102, Panic 102: Frantic Panic)_
_Stock Protection 101: How to load your shotgun.  Course 102: How to load your Anatolian.  Course 103: How to unload your donkey.
_
Many other courses available. Curriculum adjustable to your needs.

I just earned my BAA certificate (Bonkers All Around) from *BYHAHAA *due to my master thesis "Growing Dandelion, To Pot or Not". 

(Growing dandelion in pots is my only way to assure a chemically untreated steady supply for my rabbits and chickens.  I weed out my garden beds too often and DH and I both have yard issues, as in weeds not welcome. I now have to go to the neighbors to pick my own comfrey... that too shall now be potted... yep, growin' weeds in pots for critters, Plumb Crazy)  





_

_


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 6, 2017)

I can hardly believe what my DH can get done in just a few days.  
My "barn" before, just a lean-too off the side of the shop:  


last year, after Marvin was weaned off the bottle and went home to his flock, DH closed in the front and back and built our baby hens a coop inside (I planned it for six hens but ordered eight, they all made it thru puberty so... yes it is a bit crowded but with our cold winters that actually works as a plus.):
  

This past week DH tore down an old shed for his boss and this happened over the weekend!
    
The girls got a window and I got board-n-batten siding!  He has enough of the reclaimed wood left to do the front and back to match the side, Now I just need to get paint on the skirting so it matches my green metal roof and trim. He also took the old vent and mounted it on the front of the shop, just decor but I like it. 

Me... I finished planting the garden and was the cheering squad...


----------



## animalmom (Jun 7, 2017)

Good man.


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 12, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Good man.


He sure is, and a workaholic besides! I have to nag him to take a day off and he stays home and does this kind of thing in his "spare" time... now if I could only keep him away from the paint cans and outta my gardens!


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 14, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Captain's Log: Stardate Earth 06.14.17
> Mothership Suki was inspected by Chief Medical Officer on 06.09.17 and is reported to have added containers in her cargo bay.  She is scheduled to dock 06.26.17. We here at Starbase Barn are wishing her crew a safe landing.
> Mothership Tilda is cleared to be restocked and sent on a new mission. Fleet General Furnando will again supervise the loading procedure.
> Mothership Ella has been reconditioned after her last voyage but is not scheduled for a mission at this time.
> ...



It's been a very cold and rainy spring in these here parts... but the garden is finally in.  I wouldn't have even bothered this year but my critters get a lot of it so I planted for them... I also have a flowerbed that needs redone so where I didn't plant veggies I am hilling in flowers.  Wish I had BYH folk closer to me as I am giving away HUGE amounts of perennial flowers and some herbs.  I did join TEG a few days ago... what a neat group and some of them live close enuff to trade with!

Last Fall:


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 25, 2017)

Suki kindled! 



LocoYokel said:


> Captain's Log: Stardate Earth 06.25.17
> The Mothership Suki has landed a day early. Of her nine new crew members six have survived to make it to port.
> The Suki's Chief Nutritionist has expressed some concerns over her minimal intake of pelleted fuel and liquid coolant. Fresh organic fuels have been requisitioned.
> We here at Starbase barn welcome the Suki's surviving crew members with great relief.
> ...



After all of the rain playing "catch-up" in the yard has been a real chore and now the heat is here... At least DH is home today to get the AC's in the windows.  I am not even close to having the plants moved that I had planned on, now it looks like fall before that gets done.  I even almost forgot to put Suki's nest box in!  (I was a day late, she was a day early, it worked out just right.)


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 25, 2017)

Hope everything works out for Suki.  Your flower bed is beautiful.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (Jun 26, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Well it is official, the certificate is on it's way...  I am PLUMB CRAZY!  Thank You* BYH Academy for the Human/Animal Addiction*.
> "BYHAHAA" has specialized classes in:
> 
> _Losing Money the Natural Way
> ...


ROFL!! i have completed a couple of those courses  let me know if you need the cliff-notes 

and the shed/coop looks great!



LocoYokel said:


> It's been a very cold and rainy spring in these here parts... but the garden is finally in.  I wouldn't have even bothered this year but my critters get a lot of it so I planted for them... I also have a flowerbed that needs redone so where I didn't plant veggies I am hilling in flowers.  Wish I had BYH folk closer to me as I am giving away HUGE amounts of perennial flowers and some herbs.  I did join TEG a few days ago... what a neat group and some of them live close enuff to trade with!
> 
> Last Fall: View attachment 35853


 Gorgeous flower bed!! and great news about the TEG members!


----------



## LocoYokel (Nov 2, 2017)

Boy howdy it's been a while... but I have been lurking.  
I hurt my back June 22 and haven't been able to do anything with my critters except love n feed 'em.  My does are too heavy for me to pick up (still) so no baby bunz at my house.  I did finally go to a Dr. and am having surgery next month so spring kits look likely.

Suki's litter did not do well, over two weeks time only one was left and I lost it at four weeks.  Bloating and diarrhea, it hit them all one by one.  I swear she was allergic to that litter from the day she was bred and they were allergic to her milk after birth.  I still have her, she wanted to be a good mama and she will get to try again come spring.  I am going to use a different buck this time, hope that helps.  

DH has been busy, I just LOVE my new back porch.  Actually happy the old one "disintegrated" AND it matches the barn!  We are adding the "board-n-batten" to all the additions and going to paint the rest next year.  A darker grey this time and the dark green trim stays.  Still work to do on the inside but should be ready to put everything back next week. My spare fridge is NOT happy sitting out on the patio, in the rain...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 2, 2017)

Those back issues can certainly be discouraging and really nagging to get anything done....hope the surgery turns out well for ya and releaves the discomfort. The porch looks really good and sorry about Suki's difficulties and the losses. Be sure to take care of yourself and things will get sorted out eventually....no need to push it, and just enjoy the break by enjoying the animals ya already have....they will Love the attention and pampering.....


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2017)

hate that you messed up your back,  been there, done that.  not fun.  I did 6 wks of physical therapy which didn't help so now its an mri and I've been putting it off simply because I don't think I want to know what is going on.  I need to put on my big girl panties and have it done but i'm afraid they'll tell me it will never get any better and I don't want to hear that.  
really like the new porch.  I think the grey will look really nice.  enjoyed the flower bed pic too.  between the sheep and goats breaking in I don't have any prettys left in my yard.  next year I guess.  take care of yourself and let us know how surgery goes.  praying for you.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't have any flowers. We moved 3 years ago and I moved a few bulbs and daylilies, they're tough enough to survive. I want a flower bed, but we have had too many other things in front of it. Your flower bed is beautiful and I like all the board n' batten upgrades y'all are doing! 

Your rabbits are pretty, baby buns are too cute. I raised rabbits many years ago, kept about 300 at a time. LOL Trying to keep them alive in the winter can be challenging and I live in a warmer climate than you! For does that peed on their babies, I put hardware cloth on the bottom of the nestbox instead of a solid bottom. The pee passed through and more kits survived. The does do it as a defense to hide their babies, but the babies die of ammonia pneumonia. 

P.S. I liked the bigger picture instead of the little ones. I have to click on the little pictures to see what is in them.


----------



## LocoYokel (Nov 13, 2017)

*I couldn't help myself...



 

 

 
*
Meet Thurston Jr. and Lovey, the lost Howell kids! 

I only had two litters survive this year, out of three so that's not quite so terrible... One was from Ella and Pookie, a Flemish Giant buck I borrowed. The other was from Ma'tilda and FurNando. A lady came to get one of Ella's doe kits and ended up letting her daughter have a buck from the other litter. Guess who didn't get separated soon enuff! We have been keeping in touch by email and when she told me about the litter I asked her if she would be willing to sell me back a buck, she said if I took two I could just have them! She also drove the two hour drive with all 8 kits, we sexed them and I got to take my pick.
They are so sweet, unlike the kits I raise for meat these two have been held and cuddled and loved since birth. They are still small enuff (8 weeks) that I can pick them up without my back screaming at me, O the cuddles in the barn have been good for my heart. 
I never realized Thurston's true colors until I took photos, he just looked solid grey that day I picked him for his size. Lovey had the most color of the white ones, her pale grey siamese points should darken as she gets older. She has the softest coat, must be from her Silver Fox grandpa, 'Nando. They will live in the barn till spring as they are so young and DH needs to build me another hutch, or three...

It is truly like having lost family return from a deserted island, second generation!


----------



## animalmom (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Ducklover2 (May 13, 2018)




----------

